# Load for moose



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a Idaho moose tag for a short range unit and plan to use the muzzy. Since it is not a muzzleloader specific hunt the usual Idaho restrictions don't apply (sabots, scope, etc are ok). 

I am pretty new to the muzzleloader scene. I am shooting a CVA optima V2 Northwest. Today I was using 90 gr triple 7 and 370 gr Maxiballs. My groups were not consistent (5-8 inch groups). Should I be swabbing between every shot? Wet then dry? 

The powder is about 6-7 years old; shouldn't make a difference right? I picked up some 300gr Hornady SSTs and plan to try those out soon. Any other recommendations?

I think my grouping was probably lethal considering a moose's vital zone size, but I would like to get it down to 2-3inch at 100 yards. 

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Regulations are a funny thing... you might want to make sure a closed ignition muzzleloader like the V2 is actually a legal weapon in Idaho, because depending on how its worded, it still might be illegal to use even during a centerfire rifle hunt.

Utah had the same problem with people wanting to use a muzzleloader with a magnifying scope during the rifle season, the way the regs were worded defining what a legal muzzle loader was, made it illegal. They had to explicitly change that to make it legal not too many years back.

But to the original question, yes you still have to swab with triple7 between shots. Conicals are less affected by fouling but are still affected.

Also, do some googling on SSTs and muzzleloaders... alot of very unhappy stories out there about their performance. XTPs still out preform SSTs by a wide margin. People get caught up in the better BC and thoughts of longer range shots, but on animal performance just isn't on par with other bullets.

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I shot a moose with a 50 cal roundball over 90 grains of black. I doubt that is the kind of advice you are looking for..... haha

I've also shot 4 deer with the SSTs and have only good to say about them. They group well and killed them dead. I have friends who have shot elk with the SST and they liked how the bullet performed. I like that they are cheap enough to shoot a bit and get comfortable with the gun. XTPs work too, not sure how they hold up on moose. The one deer I lost with an ML was with a XTP-- but I imagine my shot wasn't the best. I'll be using SSTs on my LE ML deer hunt, unless I find something that groups better.

Take all that with a grain of salt though-- as I shoot them over Black Powder and usually just use a round ball. And I actually killed my LE bull elk with Powerbelts, but no one seems to believe that story when reading how poor Powerbelts are.

Have fun. I've killed 3 bull moose and the burger is as good as any you'll ever eat.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've also been using the SSTs for the last few years and have had great success with them. Groupings have been great. I've got a good friend that has switched over to them and has had a lot of success with the 300 grain SST. I've been using the 250 grain.


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

Might look at the Great Plains and the Hornady FPBs. The Hornadys come in 300 and 350 and pattern really well out of my Vortek NWM LDR. Plus you don't have to worry about ambiguity in the Regs. MidwayUSA has some Factory Second FPBs for sale at $9 for 20 if you can catch the last couple boxes (I bought two myself).


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

I picked up some Great Planes bullets but they don't fit down the barrel. I can't even get them started. I guess that is common for CVA barrels. I am going to try the Thor bullets. Any experience with them? They are solid copper. I've read that they have some decent expansion, weight retention, and penetration. I will check out the FPBs. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been shooting Thor 300 grain bullets for quite a while on elk. My last elk was hit 3 times and I only recovered one bullet at 120 yards.

Here is a picture of the recovered bullet next to a new one.


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

That's interesting about the Great Plains. I have a box of them, but have never even tried to load one. The FPBs are almost as easy to load as the Federal Bor-Loks, which the 350grn all lead version might be something else to look at.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Isn't the V2 Northwest an open ignition gun?-----SS


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

yes​


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Headed to the range tomorrow to figure out a load. I have for bullets to try out. 370 great maxiball (I've shot it already and haven't been getting great groups), 385 gr hornady great plains, 300 gr Thor solid copper, and 300 gr hornady sst. 

From my research I have the most hope in the great plains and the Thor bullets. I think the SSTs will likely group well but I've heard they don't have great terminal performance. I haven't found much information online about the maxiball.

I'll post the results after I shoot tomorrow.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

How did it go? If you are ok with around a 300 grain bullet is there a reason You haven't tried the Barnes 290?


----------

